# New Vostok



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im having a good watch week this week!!









This just arrived from Germany...My eboy bargin...Brand new with all the stickers etc on it...Now on one of Roys Ostrich Deploys ( Have I mentioned how nice they are -only Â£9.00







)

I think the tan and orange goes quite well









Jason

P.S. The original bracelet is going free if anyone wants it...check out the sales section.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Very nice distinctive watch Jason. We'll not miss you if we see you out and about







.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I like that Jase, glad to see you ditched the bracelet


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Paul......Good to have you back posting..









See you soon...got next week off gardening leave if you fancy a cuppa...

Jason


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

working all next week jase so if I'm in the area I'll give you a ring.


----------

